# uneven color of stool



## 20546 (May 2, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this forum and have spent weeks reading the posts. I have suffered from IBS-C for almosst 5 plus decades. The only treatment that has helped is adopting a whole foods, plant-based diet similar to the diet espoused by Dr. MdDougall. The only supplement I take is ground flax seed meal---usually four tablespoons per day--one at each meal and one at bedtime with a little warm, soft rice. For the last year, approximately, I have observed that my stool is of uneven color. By this I mean that one side is lighter than the other. What could possibly be causing this? Has anyone else experienced this? This light/dark color extends for the entire length of the stool. Even, on those occasions when I am in a flare up and the consistency is hard, small pellets, the light/dark configuration is present. I am worried that part of my intestine has stopped functioning. I would be most interested to know if anyone else has experienced this and, if so, what might be causing it. That I have found this forum has given me a vestige of comfort to know that other people suffer and have suffered as I have. Thank you.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Ive had that before- really dark and really light at the same time- think its the food we ate.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know of no disease process that would cause this. It is probably just how the different parts of your diet end up in the same stool.There is not one perfect color for stool, there is a large range of color and sometimes more than one is in any given BM.People with IBS tend to observe the stool much more closely than normal, so much of the variation you normally have is suddenly noticed.Where you absorb food the intestinal contents are liquid so get mixed around enough I don't think one side not working would do anything. The colon only absorbs water and it is unclear how that could cause a color difference.Color in stool is a combination of what you ate and how bile (and sometimes other things, like purple food coloring can become bright green when digested) in it change color with the process.K.


----------



## 20546 (May 2, 2006)

I thank both of you for replying so quickly. The very fact that it is consistently light and dark along the entire stool length, regardless of what food I consume is what has caused me concern. Yes, we with IBS do scrutinize our stool more than most---I know I do. In reference to diet, I read a post in the archives querying about the Zone diet. I adhered very strictly to the dietary principles of the Zone for several years and my IBS finally reached a point where I had to seek medical consultation. The Zone bars, Zone shakes, Zone protein powder all are triggers for me. I follow an organic whole foods, plant based diet and function quite well. I have also tried Regimint distributed by LEF---that helps when there are flare ups. Drinking plenty of peppermint tea, or ginger tea, or fennel tea also is beneficial. IBS treatment is a very individual thing. However, I think there are general guidelines that might be helpful across the board. Heather's data on soluble fiber opened windows for me. I have found her Acacia powder and Tummy mints also helpful when nothing else does. Above all, however, it is the flax seed meal (ground flax seeds) that, for me, has been most beneficial.Again, thank you for your responses.God bless!


----------

